# Droid X2 RSD Lite (0x7027) Unable to retrieve interface handle



## ChaosBlades (Jan 23, 2012)

Getting stuck on M Logo and get this when trying to SBF. Google has failed me can't find anything relating to the Droid X2 and this error.

I updated RSD Lite to 4.8 and updated Moto device manager and now it does not even show up in RSD Lite.

What I did was format system before I went to flash CM9 and it errored because nowhere on the OP of that ROM does it say you need to be on 2.3.4 instead of 2.3.5


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

> Getting stuck on M Logo and get this when trying to SBF


what do you mean? are you booting to rsd support first?
*[background=rgb(248, 245, 240)]HowTo: Perform a SBF [/background]*

try RSD Lite 5.6

or ezSBF DX2


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

all roms except eclipse, are flashed on 2.3.4

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------

